# DIY CO2 question



## smurfette1175 (Dec 17, 2010)

I am currently running a diy co2 system and have a question. When you recharge the generator bottle do you just add sugar and yeast to the bottle or do you start over with clean water etc. 

Strange things just pop into my head.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I believe you make it just like the first time.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

New batch every time, are you adding 1 tsp of baking soda and a pinch of brown sugar to it? the brown sugar helps boost it for longevity and the baking soda helps make it last longer and give a uniform gas off rather then a burst then a trickle.


----------



## smurfette1175 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thats a great idea about the baking soda, I will try that the next time. I actually used a mix of half sugar and half molasses which seems to work better than just sugar.

Thanks for the tip.


----------

